# Black Crush issue on Samsung Note 8 Exynos version Please Help



## QARTS (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello everyone,
Alright so after March/May Update am experiencing this Black color crushing issue.
Its kinda getting me Browned off during the day n especially at night time.
Ruins the complete experience of watching movies or doing youtube using my Note 8.
Anyone got any solution please?
Thanks and regards.


----------



## clarc21 (Jan 25, 2020)

I also have this problem with my note.. repair center does not see the problem?? Now another repair center says it because of the power safe mode??
if you find the solution, I am interested



Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1


----------



## EricaR (Aug 5, 2020)

Most of users faced this issue..New update is out now..you can solve the issue by updating you device.. If not, flashing the stock firmware would be the one and only option to get rid of the issue.


----------

